# Recommendations for strongest chain for Fat eBike



## Mitchbcool (Jan 3, 2018)

I have a 57 lb Fat ebike that needs a bulletproof 10 speed chain. Im hoping you more experienced guys can give me your opinions. Price isnt an issue.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## pwd666 (Nov 9, 2021)

I am quite skeptical about anything branded for "ebikes"; mainly due to the higher costs. I'm using a regular KMC X10 on an electric fat and it works great. Just replace the chain before it gets to around %0.75 wear. I'm pumping quite a lot of power through the drivetrain and never had any issues. I ride daily.


----------



## pwd666 (Nov 9, 2021)

If you are on the hunt for a more durable chain; this may be some food for though: Video: Ebike specific chain - is it worth it? - EMTB Forums


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I would suggest a smart rider.
Some focus on the perfect cleaning and perfect lubing after every ride.
Stay away from the 11 teeth when possible. Never shift under load.
Loose as much weight as possible


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

#410 chain is pretty strong or #40 or #50, KMC ebike chain is fine for low power ebikes.


----------



## pwd666 (Nov 9, 2021)

I don't think 410, #40 or #50 chain is going to work with a 10 speed cassette like Mitchbcool is running, too wide. Those chains are fine for single speed setups.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I never said use #410 chain with no cassette, or most likely a freewheel if hub motor but some do come with cassette but it could be a mid drive and if so who really knows what the op has. I never said use those chains with any bicycle parts it touches. Just saying theres always options.

Once you step across a barrier its time to move on up. If your snapping chains, look at what could be wrong with what you have, or how your using it (not throttling off while changing gears with a mid drive)

No different then some people using moped rims, moped tires on their 500-1,000 wattaged Walmart Huffy bicycle they built into an ebike, to not get anymore flats - ever.

I did not catch what setup the op has

local bicycle store ebike purchase
diy direct drive hub, geared hub, mid drive, custom diy
bought ready to ride from some cheesy department store/ebay/amazon thing (Jetson) - You are right on that, who knows about the qc on the welds, thats why I prefer brand name oem bicycles to convert.

Even with hub can go single gear to singe gear, lots do it. Not like ebiking really uses any gears for the vast majority of users, 4 will do when effort is due, 1 gear when no effort.

Some even take off the final gearing on mid drives. All a matter of gear ratio's and hub motor kv and some other things.

Its all about what sweet zone you want to be in.

But as I stated before, go with an ebike rated chain, I believe KMC makes an ebike rated chain. I have no clue if its really stronger, but I'd guess so. Maybe go to a wider chain, less speeds, stronger chain.

Otherwise you have to change what you have, drastically. #410 gear on mid drive motor and #410 chain gear on the rear or #410 gear on the hub all 500-1000 watts, sure.

Normally people dont break chains unless there is something wrong.
Misaligned motor gear to wheel gear is common.
Chainline could be damaging the chain, reshaping the teeth on the gear.

21x1.40 is what I tried, I never had flats again. I've only read about the industrial chain, I never tried it, lots of posts on that elsewhere.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I use a 10 S 11/46 cassette. Maybe snapping chain is a thing you do.
I never did in 60 years of riding.
What is to blame?
Who is to blame?


----------

